
Looks like people are slowly forgetting about the modulus operator - narmak
https://twitter.com/kamranahmedse/status/979656974961991680
======
WeEatnKid
This particular use case (checking odd or even) doesn't even need to use the
modulus operation -- which is expensive. A bitwise AND is much more efficient
(provided that the compiler doesn't apply that optimization upon seeing % 2)

